
Show HN: Automatically mount Android devices over adb - zachklipp
https://github.com/zach-klippenstein/adbfs
======
jzelinskie
This library uses Go-Fuse for the fuse filesystem. Is anybody familiar with
both Go-Fuse[0] and Bazil Fuse[1] and can give a run-down as to use one or the
other?

[0]: [https://github.com/hanwen/go-fuse](https://github.com/hanwen/go-fuse)

[1]: [https://github.com/bazil/fuse](https://github.com/bazil/fuse)

